
Ask HN: What are you thankful for? - japhyr
I&#x27;m most thankful for my family - every day is interesting with a four year old in the house.<p>I&#x27;m also thankful that my dad gave me a love of computers at a young age, and helped me see how we could use them to make people&#x27;s lives better. I love that we have powerful tools at our fingertips, and we have the opportunity to make world-changing software while sitting in our living rooms.<p>What are you thankful for?
======
a3n
My son. And, that I'm not homeless, I have reasonably good health insurance,
and I work in a socially beneficial position.

------
onedev
My iPhone 6S in Gold.

